# Brat-Monkey



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

My agility instructor has started calling Mia Brat-Monkey. lol

See? It's not just me. 

She is progressing along but we're still having impulse control issues. 3rd week of class and she broke a stay and did all the obstacles in front of her. (A frame, hoop, jump jump, table) The jumps were set to standard poodle height and she still did them. She's never seen anything linked together either and yet she still did them all. 

Soooo.... second half the class the other two dogs continued on with actual agility training while me, Mia, and the trainer sat and worked on 'sit' and 'stay'. We can't really continue on until her sit and stay are better in distracting environments. Her attention span is literally about 3 seconds long...

My instructor said the smartest dogs are typically the hardest to train and that she can tell Mia is one of those dogs looking for loopholes in everything. I love my Brat but sometimes she's a bit much. When she's on though, oh my gosh is she ON. If I can get up to par in my handling skills, Mia is going to rock. But sometimes I feel very out of my league with her to be honest.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

OMG I think we're living the same life... Kimma was a NIGHTMARE tonight (going to make a ranting post about it in a minute...).

It's like the girl has never heard the word "wait" before! Ugh... But we get the dogs we get for a reason, right??

...Right??? LOL

Things will get better (at least that's what I keep telling myself!!!). 

If anyone can work it with Mia, you can. Keep it positive!!!


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

I have one of those too. Savannah can be a handful in class. You can just see the cogs turning. At times she just does it to make people laugh. My instructor calls her a "booger" sometimes. I like Brat-Monkey a lot better!


----------

